# SEC to announce launch of TV network in mid-April



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Full Article: http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ncaab--commissioner--sec-to-announce-launch-of-tv-network-in-mid-april-180504054.html

*UPDATE: *



> The announcement of the anticipated SEC Network agreement with ESPN has been postponed indefinitely because of the bomb explosions at the Boston Marathon. The two were expected to roll out a deal Tuesday at 11 a.m. CT.
> 
> The two issued the following joint statement:
> 
> "In light of the tragedy in Boston today, we have decided to postpone Tuesday's SEC/ESPN press conference in Atlanta. Our thoughts and prayers go out to all of those affected by these horrible events."


 
http://www.nola.com/lsu/index.ssf/2013/04/sec_espn_postpone_announcement.html

http://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/colleges/sec-espn-postpone-news-conference-in-atlanta-after-boston-marathon-bombing/2013/04/15/67a0fef0-a61e-11e2-9e1c-bb0fb0c2edd9_story.html

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2013/04/15/sec-espn-press-conference-postponed/

http://tracking.si.com/2013/04/15/espn-sec-postpone-announcement/

*UPDATE 2:*

SEC Network Announcement Rescheduled

http://www.kbtx.com/home/headlines/SEC-Network-Announcement-Rescheduled-204506511.html

http://www.montgomeryadvertiser.com/article/20130430/SPORTS04/130430012/SEC-commissioner-Slive-SEC-TV-network-major-moment-conference


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

I wonder if it will go the way of the PAC-12 on the D* side. I also forsee Full Court and Gameplan going away at this rate. Between the sports pack for all of the RSN's and the continuing 24 hour conference channels, I see the value declined for both of the college sports subs.
--
On the brightside, more nationally televised UK B-Ball games is always good news!


----------



## Sandra (Apr 16, 2012)

HinterXGames said:


> I wonder if it will go the way of the PAC-12 on the D* side. I also forsee Full Court and Gameplan going away at this rate. Between the sports pack for all of the RSN's and the continuing 24 hour conference channels, I see the value declined for both of the college sports subs.
> --
> On the brightside, more nationally televised UK B-Ball games is always good news!


Having the sports pack does not give you access to the games that are on Full Court or Gameplan...those games are blacked out unless you buy the packages.

Sandra


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

I wonder if this could start the decline of ESPN the way we know it. With the addition of all the Sports Network, (MLB, NFL, NBA, NHL, Golf, Tennis, Big Ten, Pac. 12) and now the SEC, one could actually enjoy a number of sports events and never have to watch the World Wide Leader.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Sandra said:


> Having the sports pack does not give you access to the games that are on Full Court or Gameplan...those games are blacked out unless you buy the packages.
> 
> Sandra


That's definitely not true during football season. MSG always carried GP games in the clear.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

jerrylove56 said:


> I wonder if this could start the decline of ESPN the way we know it. With the addition of all the Sports Network, (MLB, NFL, NBA, NHL, Golf, Tennis, Big Ten, Pac. 12) and now the SEC, one could actually enjoy a number of sports events and never have to watch the World Wide Leader.


Highly unlikely... ESPN will continue to carry the marquee games and the BCS games.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Living in SEC Territory we use to get the SEC Basketball tournament on Fox Sports South in the clear. But since they created the SEC Network you have to guess which sportschannels are carrying the SEC Tournament games. MSG+ carried the first day of the tournament then the second day Altitude network from Colorado carried 2 Tournament games but not the evening games. You have to guess where your game is. The SEC is finally getting it right if they create 1 dedicated channel. I just hope they get a deal with DirecTv to carry them & don't go the way of the Pac 12 Network.


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

i agree .


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

Msguy said:


> Living in SEC Territory we use to get the SEC Basketball tournament on Fox Sports South in the clear. But since they created the SEC Network you have to guess which sportschannels are carrying the SEC Tournament games. MSG+ carried the first day of the tournament then the second day Altitude network from Colorado carried 2 Tournament games but not the evening games. You have to guess where your game is. The SEC is finally getting it right if they create 1 dedicated channel. I just hope they get a deal with DirecTv to carry them & don't go the way of the Pac 12 Network.


Good luck.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

If the SEC allows individual subscriptions they shouldn't have a issue. If they don't it will be like the PAC12 network when you tune in. (snow)
BTW I'm going back to Dish in Sept. (Directv contracts up August) should a deal not be made by football season. I know at least 4 other co workers talking about doing the same so they don't miss Pac12 football season again. 
I really preferred Dish's version of Redzone when I had it, so won't miss ST at all and save $. That's where the Dish advantage ends I would prefer staying with Directv other than that.


----------



## donalddickerson2005 (Feb 13, 2012)

camo said:


> If the SEC allows individual subscriptions they shouldn't have a issue. If they don't it will be like the PAC12 network when you tune in. (snow)
> BTW I'm going back to Dish in Sept. (Directv contracts up August) should a deal not be made by football season. I know at least 4 other co workers talking about doing the same so they don't miss Pac12 football season again.
> I really preferred Dish's version of Redzone when I had it, so won't miss ST at all and save $. That's where the Dish advantage ends I would prefer staying with Directv other than that.


Enjoy going back. I could not go to dish they do not have MLBEI.
I have talked to many dish reps and they say they get ml network and that's just as good... That's when I laugh and walk away from them.


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

Sandra said:


> Having the sports pack does not give you access to the games that are on Full Court or Gameplan...those games are blacked out unless you buy the packages.
> 
> Sandra


I can assure you, that it does. I've seen it first hand multiple times.  ESPN3.com on the other hand, seems to wonkify some things.. though I think the few UK BBall games blacked out on RSN's were due to it being shown on local's here that DTV doesn't carry, as we live close to the Kentucky border. 
--
I've never seen such an issue with College Football games though.
--
Either way, i'd much prefer a national, fulltime SEC channel, a la the Big 10/Pac 12, than the current 'which channel's comprise it' mode the 'SEC Network' operates under. I also believe the ACC currently operates that way. I'm sure they'll be next on the 24 hour conference channel wagon.
--
I'm actually somewhat surprised the SEC wasn't the first, and especially ahead of the PAC-12 in doing so.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Difference between the soon to be SEC network and the PAC-12 Nets is that SEC is doing it right and partnering with someone like the Big10 does. That's why I think this lands on D* . IMO PAC-12 got too arrogant doing their network the way they did.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

SEC and ESPN plan to formally announce the creation of an SEC channel on Tuesday, April 16.

http://www.sportsbusinessdaily.com/Daily/Morning-Buzz/2013/04/12/SEC.aspx

http://www.forbes.com/sites/chrissmith/2013/04/12/sec-espn-to-announce-sec-network-likely-the-most-valuable-tv-deal-in-college-sports/


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

There is also talk of an ACC network with ESPN, maybe announced in 3 to 6 months.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

SEC network right now is in the clear on C band. And they are using widescreen SD (and even analog satellite transponders on occasion). They will need to beef up their distro if they plan on going big time.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

They offer an HD feed to local affiliates throughout the US.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

> The announcement of the anticipated SEC Network agreement with ESPN has been postponed indefinitely because of the bomb explosions at the Boston Marathon. The two were expected to roll out a deal Tuesday at 11 a.m. CT.
> 
> The two issued the following joint statement:
> 
> "In light of the tragedy in Boston today, we have decided to postpone Tuesday's SEC/ESPN press conference in Atlanta. Our thoughts and prayers go out to all of those affected by these horrible events."


http://www.nola.com/lsu/index.ssf/2013/04/sec_espn_postpone_announcement.html

http://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/colleges/sec-espn-postpone-news-conference-in-atlanta-after-boston-marathon-bombing/2013/04/15/67a0fef0-a61e-11e2-9e1c-bb0fb0c2edd9_story.html

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2013/04/15/sec-espn-press-conference-postponed/

http://tracking.si.com/2013/04/15/espn-sec-postpone-announcement/


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*SEC Network Announcement Rescheduled for Thursday, May 2, 12 PM ET in Atlanta, GA.*

http://www.kbtx.com/home/headlines/SEC-Network-Announcement-Rescheduled-204506511.html

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/sports/college-football/sec-network-announcement-reset-for-next-week/nXW8c/


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Great, yet another sports network D* won't carry.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Great, yet another sports network D* won't carry.


I think they'll carry it. This is the $EC and their fans are completely different than any conference, especially for football.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

SEC Network announcement details.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> I think they'll carry it. This is the $EC and their fans are completely different than any conference, especially for football.


Not if Mike White has his way, he'll want it in the sports tier, like Pac 12 Network, and ESPN will say no. Then they'll hold out until SEC lowers their price, or enough people leave and D* caves in. 

But who knows at this point. I just wish these new sports channels wouldn't rely on distribution from just the major providers, but instead also allow for a subscription via the internet or cell service without having to have a subscription to cable or satellite. But of course its all about the money.


----------

